# Cable Show



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2015)

We don't have cable so when we stay at a motel I'm really happy to spend some time in the room watching some of the shows. Recently I watched the one on the History Channel about knife making. Darn that was interesting. Anyone here on that show?
Graybeard


----------



## Molokai (Aug 12, 2015)

You mean Forged in fire ?


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes that's the one.
Graybeard


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 12, 2015)

One of the bladesmiths, Murray Carter, on last night is someone I know.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 12, 2015)

I am a weekly viewer. It is entertaining and I have learned a few things but rushing to complete a knife can be hazardous as it was last night when one of the contestants burnt his hand during the quench.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 13, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> One of the bladesmiths, Murray Carter, on last night is someone I know.


I think Murray Carter was the fastest and showed lots of experience.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 13, 2015)

I hadn't thought about why they time it. I suppose for production purposes. Not something I'd value in a knife I was going to purchase. I'd rather the maker take their time.
Graybeard


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 13, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> I am a weekly viewer. It is entertaining and I have learned a few things but rushing to complete a knife can be hazardous as it was last night when one of the contestants burnt his hand during the quench.


I think the highly flamable oil they provide is for show and should not be used. There are other natural oils such as peanut oil that is less flamable, vegetable oil is more combustable than peanut oil. I prefer man made oil such as Maxium and Parks 50 which are made for heat treating and have inhibitor in them to help prevent flare ups. I have used diesel fuel and transmission fluid which flames up like what ever they are using. Using a smaller diameter guench vessel will help a whole lot. Heck, I use 4" PVC for a quench vessel with no problems. It is a dam shame they would do some thing like this for show and no other season.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 13, 2015)

@robert flynt I agree that they should not be using this quench oil. I have used both Peanut and Canola oil for my quenching and have never seen a flare up like they have on the show. I did not know they could use diesel fuel or transmission fluid. I use a sawed off Keg to quench in but have used a 4 inch tube with peanut oil without problems. 

My only point above was that I would not rush with making a knife as the tools we use can result in serious injury and I want to be as safe as possible. The show knew or gave the impression they knew to the audience that the maker was going to burn himself, yet did nothing to warn him. I did not like this aspect.


----------

